# Can anyone identify this?



## Treebeard (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello, This is my first post for a while on here so hello everyone. My grow has been making very slow progress and i've been having problems every since the start really. At first i thought it was a water Ph problem but ive moved onto using bottled water and it doesnt seem to have helped. Ive increased the Fertilizer thinking that the yellowing of the leaves could be due to a nitrogen deficiency, but have dropped it back again now. Im feeding the clones in the pics just a dilute solution of water and formulex, is this wise? They seem to be rooting fine.  Im  even getting what looks a bit like a phosphorus deficiency now???  is the yellowing a Mg problem maybe? I dont know. If anyone can help id really appreciate it! Thanks


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like nute burn to me...too much N.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 22, 2007)

*What are your temps? Looks like either heat stress or nute burn. *


----------



## Hick (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't believe "all" "bottled" water is always within an acceptable ph range...


----------



## Treebeard (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. The Ph of the water i am using is around 7.0. the temperature is around 80f so from whats been said its most likely to be Nute burn? The only thing is that i was suffering this problem before i started using nutrients. The soil im using says its recommended to not use any added nutrients until after 3weeks as there is a fair amount within the soil, could that be problem?  It seems that the lower leaves are showing signs first then progressing further up the plant. Many thanks


----------



## Treebeard (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry forgot to ask, should i be using a dilute solution of Formulex on the clones?  Thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 22, 2007)

Offspring_36 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies. The Ph of the water i am using is around 7.0. the temperature is around 80f so from whats been said its most likely to be Nute burn? The only thing is that i was suffering this problem before i started using nutrients. The soil im using says its recommended to not use any added nutrients until after 3weeks as there is a fair amount within the soil, could that be problem? It seems that the lower leaves are showing signs first then progressing further up the plant. Many thanks


*What is the brand name of the soil you are using offsprong36? Not sure about the Formulex as we have never used it. What is it for? *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 22, 2007)

Are these cuttings from another plant, or grown from seed?

They look in the pic as if they are in peat pellets or rockwool.

What exactly are they growing in?

What size pot?

Exactly what kind of dirt did you use?

As someone else has said, the plants are either burned from lights, or nutes. Man, they are toasted.

The very first thing you need to do is transplant them into some dirt that has absolutly NOTHING in it but water.

One gallon pot minimum per/plant.


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 22, 2007)

everyone loves the nutes....
Please dont forget you can grow a damn good plant from start to finish with NO nutes.


----------



## night501 (Jan 22, 2007)

thats what i thought zman but everyone was talking about nutes like they where a necesary think so i went out and got some.


----------



## Treebeard (Jan 23, 2007)

Well they're toasted and im getting a grilling , only joking. Well the first two pictures are of a plant that i removed from my grow room as it was not looking like it was going to recover, i only took the pics of that as they are a good example of whats happening to the others. The other pic is of some cuttings, they are in a propagator in rockwool cubes (the small ones), they've only been in there 10days. Some info on formulex;
*Cloning & seedling nutrient*




			   				 				  articleShow('');
				 				 				  dataShow('');
				 			   Formulex is a 'soft' formulation nutrient developed especially to suit the more delicate requirements of cuttings (clones) and seedlings. Formulex will help nurture your plants during their important early stages and we recommend you use it. Goes a long way as you only use for first few days before switching to more powerful nutrients.

And some info on the soil im using;

Bio-Bizz All-Mix is unlike anything you will find in a garden centre. It contains a blend of baltic peat moss, compost, worm castings, perlite and a special 'pre-mix' which is a blend of biologically active organic ingredients. The active ingredient Pre-Mix is more than just another additive - once it is blended it is then stored in a warm storehouse in the Netherlands for a 6 weeks where it is fermented into the potent mixture it is known for. Once added to All-Mix, it makes this soil a seriously effective organic growing medium that is hard to beat. If you are going to grow in soil then this is the soil mix you want to use. Use Bio-Bizz All-Mix for growth and flowering and Bio-Bizz Light-Mix (optional) for propagating seeds and cuttings. Both grades of Bio-Bizz soil are 100% organic and provide fantastic results. We recommend that you use Bio-Bizz Nutrients in conjunction with this soil for best results.

1 gallon pot per plant minimum  ive only got a little space, I'll just find the biggest pots i can fit in. 

Really appreciate the help!


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 23, 2007)

That Formulex at full strength may just be too strong for MJ.

Have you got the 'all-mix' or the 'light-mix'?  I was looking at their products before.  Sounds like the light mix is for seedlings and rooting clones...in small containers.  Then you would want to transplant with the all mix before flowering.


----------



## Treebeard (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I'm using the all-mix, do you think that it could be too much for rooting clones? Could i mix it with another soil to weaken it a bit?


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 23, 2007)

Offspring_36 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply. I'm using the all-mix, do you think that it could be too much for rooting clones? Could i mix it with another soil to weaken it a bit?


 
Sure...I think so.  Always easier to add food later.


----------



## Treebeard (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello again, still no progression on my grow. the growth rate is minimal and the plants still look a bit yellow. Ive tried cutting the nutes, Changed the soil,  ive changed the light thinking that may help, i now have one of those Envirolite 125w bulbs rather than a 150w sodium, this hasnt helped. Im really stuck on this. I started my grow in one room (inside a cupboard) which i then moved to another, i only started to notice problems once i moved it into the other room. The temperature of the room i moved it into was significantly lower than the previous room, but the temperature inside the cupboard remained roughly the same. I do have an air intake fan blowing directly onto the plants, could it be possible that blowing this cold air onto the plants is causing this? Or just something else in the air in the room? any help would be appreciated


----------



## Treebeard (Feb 3, 2007)

As you can see, not looking very healthy


----------



## Treebeard (Feb 3, 2007)

forgot to say these are all skunk#1 clones. the bigger ones are about 3-4weeks the smaller about 1week.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 3, 2007)

They look a bit droopy, and that soil looks a bit rich and dark. Maybe cut back the water a bit.  Let them dry out some.


----------



## Treebeard (Feb 3, 2007)

i tried that before and left them until the leaves started to wilt, it didnt seem to improve them that much. thanks though


----------



## Treebeard (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello again, sorry about posting so many times.  basically ive found a detailed analysis of my home water (which i was previously using) which i thought may shed some light on my problems;

House water;             Bottled water;
Ph 5.02                     Ph 7.4
Ca 3.7 (mg)               Ca 26 (mg)
Mg 1.77                    Mg 6
Na 7.1                      Na 7
K 1.1                        K  <1

Ive been feeding the bottled water for about a month now. Looking at the Ph of both it seems ive gone from one extreem to the other  but i dunno. If this shows anything it would be great to know what!


----------



## dev (Feb 3, 2007)

stick to your house water id say mate i always have my bucket full and leave it over night before i add to plants to let it settle to room temp i dont really bother with the phs in my soil grown plants as use canna soil with perlite and have been told that it works as a ph buffer althou im not 100 % certain on that never had any problems thou as to nute burn

how often are you watering them and how much water per watering


----------



## Treebeard (Feb 3, 2007)

I just wait until the top inch or two of soil is dry then water. you think a ph of 5 is ok?


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 3, 2007)

To be honest, I don't really bother testing my ph, since to me, that's more for hydro growers.  I'm sure there's an exact science to it, but really I'm a lazy grower.  I am however a creature of habit. My plants get 200ml of water w/20-20-20 (10-52-10 if they're flowering), fed by the bottom every second/third day, and 300ml of FILTERED water in the top every second day.  I simply use a Britta filter and cycle my tap water through it three times before it goes in my pots.
If you don't feel like filtering it yourself, you can get jugs of distilled water from the supermarket, though some may find it to pure. Just make sure it's not ozonated.

BTW, I literally 'taste' my plants to see if they need feeding or not.  Grab a leaf and if it's bitter and gritty, back off on the nutes.


----------



## dev (Feb 3, 2007)

Offspring_36 said:
			
		

> I just wait until the top inch or two of soil is dry then water. you think a ph of 5 is ok?


 
5 is probably a little too low try get up to 6, 6.5 if you can get yourself some ph up and a ph testing kit if you can


----------



## Hick (Feb 4, 2007)

Offspring_36 said:
			
		

> Hello again, sorry about posting so many times.  basically ive found a detailed analysis of my home water (which i was previously using) which i thought may shed some light on my problems;
> 
> House water;             Bottled water;
> Ph 5.02                     Ph 7.4
> ...



yup..from one extreme to the other offspring..
soil should be between 6 and 7 ph. Straying too far from either end WILL result in lockout problems.Too much calcium can lock out other essential, too.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Feb 4, 2007)

Ph is very important for your plants. Bottled water will (should) have a nutritional info chart, our bottled water states that it is at a ph of 8.0 so if i was to use that water (which i dont, i use it for my sprayers) i wud have to add a little sulphuric acid to it to bring it down to around 6.5


----------



## Treebeard (Feb 4, 2007)

hello, Thanks for the replies. Im going to seek out either some Ph up and use my house water or find another source of water and hope that the plants improve. I'll let you know if things improve, Thanks for the help!


----------



## dev (Feb 4, 2007)

i think you'll see an improvement soon after you get the phs sorted bud good luck with them look forward to seing them thriving

drop by my diary if ya like


----------

